
Windows 10 2004 - nlolks
https://www.neowin.net/news/windows-10-version-2004-is-coming---heres-what-you-need-to-know-about-it/
======
dirtydroog
Just went through this. It refused to install until I removed VMWare
Workstation Pro manually. I don't have Workstation Pro installed, I do use
VMWare Player though, and I need it for work. Heart-stopping. Anyway I
uninstalled it, installed the update and then reinstalled the exact same
version of Player. Seems alright.

